# Help with table legs?



## time trap (Aug 9, 2010)

I have some 2x2s that I cut down to (rough) size with my circular saw, but none of the ends are level or match up. 

I'm wondering if there's a way to even them all out. Obviously there is, but I doubt I have the tools required. My circular saw doesn't cut all the way through, it lacks about 1/16 of an inch, so the piece just has to break off, leaving a nasty lip there. 

I was hoping I could just use my router and flush trim bit, but the bit is just a little too short.

Any advice for a rookie?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tyler

Like they say it's hard to make anything with a pocket knife, if you want to play you must step up to the pump..and get the right tools.

=========



time trap said:


> I have some 2x2s that I cut down to (rough) size with my circular saw, but none of the ends are level or match up.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a way to even them all out. Obviously there is, but I doubt I have the tools required. My circular saw doesn't cut all the way through, it lacks about 1/16 of an inch, so the piece just has to break off, leaving a nasty lip there.
> 
> ...


----------



## time trap (Aug 9, 2010)

what would the right tool be in this situation, then? Table saw I'm guessing?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tyler

I'm not sure what type of power hand saw you have but some will take on the 8" diam.blades that should make the cut or you can get a longer router bit, you can get them up to 4" long..

=============



time trap said:


> what would the right tool be in this situation, then? Table saw I'm guessing?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

time trap said:


> I have some 2x2s that I cut down to (rough) size with my circular saw, but none of the ends are level or match up.
> 
> I'm wondering if there's a way to even them all out. Obviously there is, but I doubt I have the tools required. My circular saw doesn't cut all the way through, it lacks about 1/16 of an inch, so the piece just has to break off, leaving a nasty lip there.
> 
> ...


Hi Tyler, I'm curous about your circular saw also, my 7-1/4" easily clears 2x stock. Do you have the depth adjusted correctly? If you are using one of the little battery powered ones that would explain that.
If you have a typical flush trim bit, bearing on the tip, not the shank, you should be able to just flip the board over and trim the 1/16 off. Likely won't do much to square it up though. Sounds like investing in a table or mitre saw would be a good idea. IMHO, the table saw is the more flexible of the two. Usually several listed on Craigs list in the $100-200 range, several usually under a $100 but you should have some savvy about what to look for or take someone with you who is to get a good buy down in that range. Good buys available but there is a lot of junk out there also. 
Good Luck


----------



## time trap (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, it's definitely just a little battery powered ryobi. My dad has a nice delta table saw just sitting in storage, but I drive a small car and can't get it to my house. Bummer! I think I'll start calling my truck driving friends.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

time trap said:


> Yeah, it's definitely just a little battery powered ryobi. My dad has a nice delta table saw just sitting in storage, but I drive a small car and can't get it to my house. Bummer! I think I'll start calling my truck driving friends.


Hi Tyler - Yeah, I've got one of those my son got me last Xmas. I was a bit surprised at how well it does for what it is. 
You could get a better cut by setting the depth to cut just a bit over halfway through the stock. Then flip the stock over and cut through the other half. If you are real careful and can match both kerfs it should come out pretty square without the tearout.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

If it is only 2x2, why not use a hand saw or one of those Chinese Nobu knock off manual mitre saws? See Miter saw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia I don't know why it says they are going out of use. I use mine regularly. Quick, cheap (under USD20) and simple. 

Cheers

Peter


----------

